# Cost of giving Birth in Queretaro, Mexico



## SanketJain

Hello all,

I would be moving along with my wife to Queretaro, Mexico from India this October.
My wife is pregnant and we are expecting in February.

My question is; what is the approximate cost of delivery in Queretaro including pre and post hospitalization charges(Also tell Exhaustive charges including worst case scenario)

We do not understand Spanish, is that going to be a problem while conversing?

How difficult it would be to get a passport for the newborn and what documentation would be required?

Thanks in anticipation!

Sanket Jain


----------



## lagoloo

This website is in English and would be a place to start your inquiries:

Hospital Angeles, Querétaro

I had an exam there some years ago. It is an nice, modern hospital and some of the staff speak English.


----------



## TundraGreen

lagoloo said:


> This website is in English and would be a place to start your inquiries:
> 
> Hospital Angeles, Querétaro
> 
> I had an exam there some years ago. It is an nice, modern hospital and some of the staff speak English.


It is also the hospital used by the US Peace Corps Mexico headquartered in Queretaro. They are very fussy about stuff like that and I expect that they picked the best hospital in town with no consideration for the expense.


----------



## Longford

If you're moving to Mexico I'm going to assume that you are doing that because you work for or have a job offer from an international company with a plant/operations there. Health care benefits should be part of the salary package. Maybe you've checked already and maternity isn't covered as a benefit. I don't know. Or maybe you should check to see what the co-pay amount would be if there is insurance. The suggestion that Hospital Angeles would be a good place to deliver is a good one. The company has several hospitals in Mexico and is considered at or near the top as far as quality. Many of the doctors who practice their profession there have been trained at US medical colleges.


----------



## ktmarie

Congratulations! We're living near Puebla for a year and I am giving birth in January. In order to reassure my family that it was an okay idea to leave my job, leave my insurance, go to Mexico with my husband, AND have a baby there, I did a lot of googling. So here's what I can share and hopefully some of it is helpful...

- This blog post was very reassuring, especially for my mom. It's an American family that's twice traveled to Mexico specifically to give birth (since they're uninsured in the U.S.). She writes extensively about the first-hand experience, and even though it's a different area in Mexico, I found it helpful: http://www.bumfuzzle.com/blog/2009/12/01/december-2009/

- Maybe your wife is covered by company insurance or some other kind of insurance plan. My husband is doing a Fulbright, which does NOT offer health insurance for dependents. My U.S. insurance was no good here. None of the international expat insurance will cover maternity/birth costs (I looked long and hard...one broker laughed at the idea). So we're paying out of pocket. 

- The good news is that giving birth at a private hospital in Mexico isn't nearly as much as the U.S. At a private hospital in Puebla (CHRISTUS MUGUERZA® - Hospital UPAEP) it will cost us $2,600 total for a natural birth and just over $3,000 for a C-section. Each of my regular appointments is $48 and a recent lab test I took was $7. They were really, really up-front about the costs...they handed us a pamphlet with the price packages and a list of everything included. The prices include "honorarios" for the doctor, nurses, assistants, as well as several days in the hospital, baby care, etc. I'll have a private room with a private bathroom and family waiting area. 

- My husband speaks Spanish but I don't and it was important to me to have a doctor I could communicate with directly. We just went into the private hospital and asked if there was an OB-GYN who spoke English. The first one we went to said yes, and since we liked the place we stopped our shopping there. 

- I don't know how things are in India, but I've been very pleased here with how easily I can communicate directly with my doctor. He gave me his cellphone number and his email, and when I wrote him an email with questions last week he wrote right back. 

- Here's another blogger who gave birth in Mexico, and she provides a lot of helpful stories and links, including instructions for getting the baby's Mexican birth certificate, passport, etc. http://www.therebelheart.com/birth-...ations-and-referrals-pregnancy-in-mexico.html

If you want to ask anything else, or your wife just wants to chat with someone else who's taking on birth in Mexico, feel free to send me a message


----------



## manuel dexterity

A long time ago, I lived in a small beach town on the Jalisco coast. I became friends with the young doctor performing his servicio social at the local centro de salud. One Saturday evening we attended the dance in the town square. Around 1 am, a young boy rushed up to our table and informed the doctor that his services were required at the centro, a woman had gone into labor and was having a tough time. Now we had already gone through a bottle or two of Don Pedro brandy at our table (shared with a few other friends) and had caught a nice buzz, but duty called and the doctor and I headed for the clinic. The only reason I was asked to tag along was I had a fairly nice PU truck and if things were to get complicated we could transport the woman to a hospital about 50 km away. Luckily, the baby popped out with no problem, in fact, we were able to return to our dates at the baile.

The other day while going through files and old paperwork, my wife came across the hospital bills for our 2 youngest children. Both were natural births and the cost included a private room. And both were at what was at the time a nice hospital in Guadalajara.

The older of the 2 was born in 1984 and cost the equivalent of 280 usd at the then exchange rate. Four years later, the bill came to a little over twice that. These were at a time of an extremely volatile peso and hyper-inflation.

This past week my wife and I were in Tonala and noticed a large ad on the wall outside of a small clinic. Natural births are advertised for 4995 pesos and C sections twice that. 

Yes, it was a pretty funky looking clinic but offers a price that is attractive to a large segment of the population. And the odds are they won't have a half in the bag doctor attending the birth.

The young doctor, btw, went on to a very successful career, became the head of the oby/gyn department for IMSS in Guadalajara. Poor ****** died at 50 something of a heart attack though. Keeled over right in his office, made the papers.


----------



## Anonimo

I have no experience in this area, but out of curiosity, I Googled "Hospital de maternidad Queretaro" (Maternity Hospital Queretaro) and got several potential results.

Then I changed my query to "parto en Queretaro" (childbirth in Queretaro) and got more specific results.
Here's a promising example: Hospital Santiago Partos. Click here.


----------



## conorkilleen

My Wife had a C-section about a year ago in Mexico City. 3 days at a very good hospital in Roma. Cost was 36,000 pesos roughly, no insurance. The doctors were english speaking and I assume in QRO you can request one that is....especially if your wife wants pre-natal care with a good doctor that will most likely deliver your baby at the hospital he/she is associated with.

3 years go my wife had a c-section in Monterrey at another great hospital. Cost was around 38,000 pesos with the same SOW above. No insurance

6 years ago my wife had a c-section in the USA. There were a few complications and we did not have insurance. 5 days stay for wife/ baby and the cost was almost 157,000 USD.

I think that in QRO your cost could range from 35-60,000 pesos if everything goes well.

good luck!


----------

